# 69 gto dimensions



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello all.
My son and I have just started a 69 gto project. It was hit in the rear back in 1980 and parked. Both quarters, deck lid, and bumper are bent. We have installed a straight deck lid, and have a straight bumper to install to use for a guage. We have been pulling and pushing to get it straightened up, but was thinking it would be nice to have the dimensions from say the door jambs to the back edge of the quaters. Anybody have a 69 and a tape that could maybe get this for us? We would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks,
Jason:cheers


----------



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

You need to check the frame first. If the car was hit straight on square in the bumper you may have bent the frame where it arcs over the rear end. Put your hand between the tires and wheel well and try to feel a kink or bow on the frame. If you took a hit in the corner you'll likely have a diamond in your frame. Easy way to check for that is cross measurements. If your off 3/8- 1/2 inch or more your frame will need to go to the shop.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Post pics of corners and underneath


----------

